# Pulse Vaping and multi-tonal juices



## ET (12/10/13)

disclaimer : if someone else has thought of this already and psoted it somewhere, apologies to them, i think i just came up with this idea

right, i am posting this here because i just had a brainstorm and i have no idea if it's feasible or not. i think it is but my understanding of the mechanics of ecigs might just be lacking in some areas. anyhoo

i introduce pulse vaping. what is that you ask? well you should know about variable voltage vaping by now. click click change your voltage, even wattages these days. well now comes pulse vaping. instead of having to manually adjust your voltage/wattage let's get the ecigs back into the 21th century and let a microchip do it for us. as my understanding goes, buring a coil too long and too hot will do bad things, but what about short controlled bursts of oomph? this should most definately do things to the taste of a juice never experienced before. 

enter multi-tonal juices. this could be from something as simple as for example, piecrust flavoured juice where the oomph parts trigger the outer crust crispy well baked part and the normal lower parts of the pulse is just normal tasty piecrust. let us explore this concept a little further shall we. imagine a blend of flavours in a juice that is designed to respond to certain pulse triggers. you can then for example have magnum flavoured ejuice. you push the button and the pulse first triggers the necessaries to bring forth the outher chocolate taste then blend into the vanilla ice cream, just like you were eating one.

delving even deeper, i'm looking for programmable pulse vaping. so instead of your pulse vaping happening at a set programmed wave pattern, now you can program your own or download different pulse patterns for your smoking device. this combined with say a specially designed ejuice can give you anything from a possible one tobacco juice being smoked in different strenghts or flavour tones to a fruit medley juice where in a single push button cycle produces several unique and distinct tastes. not this apple raspberry yadda yadda mix where you get a sorta blend of the flavours, this could be puff strawberry, puff orange, puff banana, etc. 

i think to aid this something like a variable resistance caromizer type setup would help and dang i was so proud of that idea untill i googled it and found out it's already been done. yes there is no such thing as an original idea. so odds are someone else has thought of this also and heck, maybe it's completely impossible right now but for sure as heck i'm putting this down on da intawebz in case it becomes a reality. i'd like bucketloads of cash but recognition and some free samples would do in a pinch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/10/13)

Pwm has been used in a few pv's. I've even seen it in a small ego shape.
As for the multi tonal flavour comming from multi tonal juice. I think the evic can do that. You can program the output of your evic by time. For instance, hight output to start, for 2 seconds, medium for 2, then a soft finish for 2. I do not own an evic, but I bet it is controlled with a PWM Signal.
PWM is the pulses you speak of i assume?
I've never thought about it in the sense of flavor enhancements. Maybe someone with an evic can program it as such, and report back how it was vaping a piecrust type jiice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/10/13)

bugger and damn, someone else did think of it before me. ag no man, here i went to bed all chuffed that i was clever and now i'm not. ah well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/10/13)

denizenx said:


> bugger and damn, someone else did think of it before me. ag no man, here i went to bed all chuffed that i was clever and now i'm not. ah well


I'm also thinking in your direction. What else can one add to make the e cig more versatile and useful? We now have a screw in bulb for a torch. A screw in stick blender. A USB port to charge your cellphone and a screw in vibrator. What next? Hunting rifles with built in pv's???
So far my idea of a mech to electronic converter posted today seems to be winning but for how long until someone finds one already on the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/10/13)

well there's the dna20 board that you can build into whatever and that gives a display plus vv/vw or buying a brand new control head from some other tube mod that can do it, but all still expensive or if it's just variable voltage you're after for now 
http://puckecig.com/2011/12/added-variable-voltage-control-to-your-ecig-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/10/13)

Checked it out. Still not near to my "Convertor".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/11/13)

denizenx said:


> well there's the dna20 board that you can build into whatever and that gives a display plus vv/vw or buying a brand new control head from some other tube mod that can do it, but all still expensive or if it's just variable voltage you're after for now
> http://puckecig.com/2011/12/added-variable-voltage-control-to-your-ecig-mod/



Yip n the dna 30 chip releasing soon.. janty's mid allowa u to adjust the wattage o the fly i real time voa a joystick its a step up frm the normal vw .. and doea somthing like 8v and 25w with stacked 18350s also programable via pc .
No lcd screen on the device tho 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (8/11/13)

Well twisp is just rebranded janty. If you give it some time, you can by a twisp branded janty joystick, marked up with 700%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

What grinds my gears about twisp is that on their website they will say something like - 'Our R&D team has come up with this brand new design!" Pic of a two year old janty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (8/11/13)

Derick said:


> What grinds my gears about twisp is that on their website they will say something like - 'Our R&D team has come up with this brand new design!" Pic of a two year old janty


My gat se deksel bly dat hulle die "leading" provider is op die oomblik.
I recon that is about to change in the next 2 years as we get more providers and as the market grows. Every one know twisp is over priced, for an ego experience. A full ego kit should not cost close to R1000 no matter how flashy it looks. It should be in the 3-400 region. The only small mod i will bewilling to part with that sort of cas s the new joyetech eMode. A rather nifty device.


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

Well they are only leading because of marketing - they've been around for a while and when the disposables hit the SA market they were the only one around that offered something better.

But at the moment I don't mind them being a big rich company - they will fight the big fights when SA gov want's to ban or tax e-cigs

And once their customers realize that they have actually bought a substandard product for a very hefty price, they will come looking for alternatives

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (8/11/13)

+1 to derick


----------



## Nightfearz (8/11/13)

I dropped my wife off at work today, and in the corner of the parking lot where the smokers are, a bunch of people were happily vaping away... so glad its spreading... healthier all around, and it will ecome a whole lot cheaper soon also i suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/11/13)

see thats why we need ecigsa cards, you just walk up and hand them a card


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/11/13)

denizenx said:


> see thats why we need ecigsa cards, you just walk up and hand them a card


 
Still working on it  been extremely busy and havent had a chance (This is my first time on the forum since Thursday even :0) But I promise I'll get them done


----------



## TylerD (10/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Still working on it  been extremely busy and havent had a chance (This is my first time on the forum since Thursday even :0) But I promise I'll get them done


Awesome. I can't wait for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

